# Mysterious Death Of Black Female While Flying To



## GinnyP (Jun 8, 2019)

Another black female dies on Airplane after a 13 hour flight to Dubai.   Family trying to find answers as to what happen to the her. 

So sad.

A native of Chicago vibrant and healthy.


----------



## GinnyP (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 8, 2019)

Link Please?


----------



## GinnyP (Jun 8, 2019)

*Brandi Hodges, 40, died shortly after getting off a plane in Dubai on Friday*
*The Chicago native had just landed on a flight from New York City with her cousin, when she said she felt ill and passed out*


----------



## GinnyP (Jun 8, 2019)

ABC 7 news in Chicago reporting it.


----------



## fula97 (Jun 8, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Link Please?


https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/News/video/american-passenger-dies-family-fell-ill-flight-dubai-63574784

She probably developed DVT during the flight. You have to move around on long flights and not just sit.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 8, 2019)

^^^Agreed. Very sad. I’m about to buy compression socks for regular wear as flying is now a normal part of my life.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 8, 2019)

Who is the family trying to find answers from?

This is sad, but it was most likely thrombosis.


----------



## Kiowa (Jun 8, 2019)

Didn't  Heavy D also die from this, he got off a flight from London, and died the next day,  pulmonary embolism caused by DVT, clot broke off and travelled up to his lungs


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 8, 2019)

I work for an airline and these things do happen . Perhaps she had an unknown condition or allergy she wasn’t aware of . It doesn’t only happen black women I personally never seen a black woman dying on a plane  . More often than not it’s  males  having heart problems or other conditions


----------



## meka72 (Jun 8, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> Didn't  Heavy D also die from this, he got off a flight from London, and died the next day,  pulmonary embolism caused by DVT, clot broke off and travelled up to his lungs


Yes I think so.


----------



## Kiowa (Jun 8, 2019)

I started  taking 1 Above supplements when I was doing long haul 19hr+ flights to Asia, it really helped, along with Beetroot juice for circulation, I since found that it has high concentration of the supplement Pycnogenol, which helps with stopping DVT's forming. But I see a lot of the asian folk up and doing Tai Chi exercises in the aisle...


----------



## SoniT (Jun 9, 2019)

That's sad. She probably developed a blood clot. That's a very long flight. You're supposed to get up and walk around on long flights. I don't think there's any conspiracy in this case. Sometimes the media causes unnecessary fear.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 9, 2019)

SoniT said:


> That's sad. She probably developed a blood clot. That's a very long flight. You're supposed to get up and walk around on long flights. I don't think there's any conspiracy in this case. Sometimes the media causes unnecessary fear.


We don't know that she didn't get up and walk around.


----------



## Laela (Jun 9, 2019)

A relative of Ms Hodges says she's  an experienced traveler.. I hope her family gets the answers to such a mysterious death. May she RIP


----------



## SoniT (Jun 9, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> We don't know that she didn't get up and walk around.


I know. No one knows what happened. Maybe she did, maybe she didn't.  I'm just saying that it is recommended that you walk on long flights to avoid blood clots. Compression socks are also recommended. She could have had another underlying health condition. Who knows?


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jun 9, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> I started  taking 1 Above supplements when I was doing long haul 19hr+ flights to Asia, it really helped, along with Beetroot juice for circulation, I since found that it has high concentration of the supplement Pycnogenol, which helps with stopping DVT's forming. But I see a lot of the asian folk up and doing *Tai Chi exercises in the aisle*...



I do some serious arm extensions on flights. If I can, I will do a full standing body fold every time I wake up during the flight. During long lay-overs I will also shower and move around.
I try to mimic my normal movements and some extended stretches.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 10, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> We don't know that she didn't get up and walk around.


It could have been anything but certainly not a conspiracy. It’s ridiculous to think that.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 10, 2019)

My cousin told me this was her friend she met riding the Metra train every day to work


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 1, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> I started  taking 1 Above supplements when I was doing long haul 19hr+ flights to Asia, it really helped, along with Beetroot juice for circulation, I since found that it has high concentration of the supplement Pycnogenol, which helps with stopping DVT's forming. But I see a lot of the asian folk up and doing Tai Chi exercises in the aisle...




thanks for this, will be going to Beijing later this year it's a longgg flight


----------

